# القاذفة سبيريت"بى-2"



## AGOOR95 (26 يوليو 2010)

_القاذفة ستيلس سبيريت_
_من طراز"بى-2""B-2"_
_القاذفة "*بى-2"سبيريت* طائرة حربية أمريكية توجد عند سلاح الجو الأمريكي فقط. صممت كقاذفة للصواريخ النووية خلال فترة الحرب الباردة. وتعد أغلى أنواع الطائرات على الإطلاق إذ بلغت تكلفة الطائرة الواحدة منها"2.2"مليار دولار ولهذا اكتفت الحكومة الأمريكية بواحد وعشرين طائرة من أصل"135"طائرة كان مقررا لها أن تنتج. وتصل سرعتها القصوى إلى حوالي (980كم/ساعة). إن دمج كفاءة التصنيع مع التكنولوجيا العالية والحمولة الكبيرة التي تستطيع حملها يعطي"بى-2"مزايا هامة قائمة على القاذفات الاستراتيجية. و من أهم ميزات ال"بي-2"سبيريت اعتمادها على تقنية التخفي. يبلغ عرض الطائرة"52"مترا و طولها"21"مترا في حين يبلغ ارتفاعها"5"أمتار.تعتمد_
_ال"بي-2"سبيريت في دفعها على"4"محركات من نوع"G-E F118"تزن"152600" كيلوغراما و يعطي كل منها دفعا يقدر ب"78.47"كيلو نيوتن.و يبلغ علو التحليق الأقصى لهذه الطائرة"15200"مترا. تحمل كل الطائرات من نوع ال"__بي-2"الملحق سبيريت في إسمها ملحقة باسم إحدى الولايات الأمريكية. صممت هذه الطائرة لتبقى في الخدمة حتى سنة"2040"و قد تم إطلاق العديد من البرامج لتحديثها و تطويرها خاصة برنامج يهدف إلى تسريع إنتاج المواد الممتصة للرادار التي تحتاج لها الطائرة لإصلاح الأعطال في طلائها و قد تمكنت الجوية الأمريكية من خفض مدة الإنتظار في المرفئ من "36"أسبوعا إلى"12"أسبوع. كما يعتقد بعض الخبراء أن المصنعين يقبعون على دراسة إمكانية تغليف الطائرة بهالة من البلازما كحماية من الرادار و يستندون في ذلك إلى العديد من الأدلة كبعض الصور من مقطع فيديو لشركة نورثروب غرومان تظهر تكثف أحمر اللون على جناحي الطائرة بالإضافة إلى أن ثمن الطائرة غير مبرر إذا إعتبرنا أنها تستعمل العديد من الأجزاء من موديلات طائرات أخرى كال"__B1"إلا أن الكثير من الخبراء الآخرين يعتقدون في صعوبة تحقيق هذه التقنية. بالإضافة إلى تقنية التخفي تحتوي الطائرة على رادار إيجابي (عكس رادار سلبي passiv) من نوع_
_"AN/APQ-181"صممته شركة"Hughes"و هو رادار من نو__ع_
_"Synthetic Aperture Radar "_
_"أو إختصارا"SAR"كما تحتوي على نظام يتعرف على الرادار أو يكشف وجود الرادار يحمل اسم_
_"AN/APR-50"من إنتاج"IBM Federals Systems"و تحما أيضا نظام حرب إلكترونية أو تشويش يسمى"ZSR-63". و تعتبر مواصفات هذه الآلات سرية إلا أنه هناك معلومات مفادها أن ال APR-50 يعمل في مدى ترددات بين "500"ميجاهرتز._
_"40" جيغاهرتز. و قد إضطر المهندسون إلى جعل مدخل الهواء إلى المحركات في صورة S للحفاظ على خاصية التخفي للطائرة بالإضافة إلى التخلي عن ال"afterburner"__مما جعل الطائرة تحتاج إلى نظام ميكانيكي خاص عند الإقلاع و الهبوط لتوفير كمية الهواء الأمثل للمحرك للإحتراق. كما أن جميع الأسلحة موجودة في جسم الطائرة حيث أن حملها خارجه تكبر المقطع العرضي الراداري._​ 
_




_​ 

_النوع:قاذفة قنابل استراتيجية :البلد الأصل 



الولايات المتحدةالصانع"Northrop"أول طيران "يولية 1989"دخول الخدمة "ابريل 1997"المستخدم الأساسي __القوات الجوية الأمريكية_
_لا يوجد اي مستخدم آخرالكمية المصنوعة"21"من "135"لم تصنع بعد_
_تكلفة المشروع"45" مليار دولار امريكي سعر الواحدة"2.2" مليار دولار_​ 


_



_​ 





_الخصائص العامة _


_المهمة الأولى : مقاتلة من النوع الثقيل متعددة الأدوار _​
_المقاول الرئيسي : شركة نورثروب جرومان _​
_فريق المتعهدين :شركة بوينج للطائرات العسكرية ،مجموعة هيوز لأنظمة الرادار, مجموعة جنرال إلكتريك لمحركات الطائرات والصناعات الجوية _​

_اشتركت الـ "B-2" في مستهل العمليات الحربية التي قادتها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التي أدت إلى احتلال العراق والإطاحة بنظام صدام حسين وكانت المرة الأولى التي تشترك فيها الـ "B-2"مع القاذفات الثقيلة الرئيسية لدى القوة الجوية الأمريكية وهي الـ B 52 والـ "B-1-B"حيث نفذت غارة على مخبأ كانت الإستخبارت العسكرية الأمريكية تعتقد بإختباء الرئيس العراقي فيه._​



_"B-2"__تكاد أن تكون الطائرة الوحيدة لدى القوة الجوية للولايات المتحدة التي لا تتمركز في أي قاعدة جوية خارج حدود أراضي الولايات المتحدة ويحيط بها هالة من التعتيم الإعلامي بغية الحفاظ على أسرارها العسكرية الدقيقة. و قد كانت معظم الطائرات في البداية تتمركز في قاعدة._​ 
_"Whiteman"الجوية في ميسوري. و يرجع العديد من الخبراء ذلك إلى الدعم الأستراتيجى الهائل الذي تحتاجه هذه الطائرة للقيام بمهامها إلى درجة أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لا تستطيع إلا أن تستعمل نصف طاقمها من هذه الطائرات في المرة. كما أن أحد أسباب هذا العمل الأستراتيجى الضخم إلى جانب الحفاظ على السرية هو أن طلاء أو المواد الممتصة للرادار التي تتكون منها هذه الطائرة حساسة جدا ضد الرطوبة و الحرارة و أي ضرر في هذا الطلاء سيؤدي إلى تكبير المقطع العرضي الراداري للطائرة مما يجردها من حمايتها الوحيده. و قد قام سلاح الجو الأمريكي بتصميم مرافئ محمولة خاصة للطائرة تسمى "B-2 Shelter System"أو إختصارا "B2SS"تبلغ تكلفة كل واحده منها_​ 

_"2.5" مليون دولار و تحتاج إلى "29" رحلة لطائرات"C-130"لنقلها من مكان لآخر مما فتح إمكانية تمركز الطائرة خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالإضافة إلى بناء قواعد غوام في المحيط الهادي _​ 

_و قاعدة سان دياغو في المحيط الهندي و فارفورد في إنجلترا._​ 




_



_​ 


_



_​ 


_أتمنى أن يكون قد نال أعجابكم_​ 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​ 




_أمضاء_​ 
_



_​


----------



## nimmmo3 (27 يوليو 2010)

الفففففففففففففففففففففف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## wdelrasheed (6 أغسطس 2010)

_*الــــــــــــــــــــــــف شـــــــــــــــــكر عــــــــــــــــــــلى 
المــــــــــــــــــعلومـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*_


----------



## AGOOR95 (25 أغسطس 2010)

B1b طائرة سرية لا يوجد عنها معلومات


----------

